# TV detected through HDMI, but no picture. Help!



## Hinesmdc (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm very frustrated, and have been trying to solve this issue for hours now. I've searched Google about 100 times and haven't found anyone with the same situation. I have been using my laptop's HDMI out function for over two years now with my Dynex 720p TV. Today, I decided to update my NVIDIA driver. In the middle of the driver installation, the TV stopped displaying an image.

I have an HP G60 laptop, with an NVIDIA GeForce 8200M G graphics card, and I'm running Windows 7.

The TV is detected just fine, it shows up in the built-in Windows dual monitor settings, as well as the NVIDIA control panel. I know the TV is not malfunctioning, because it's worked with this laptop for years, and it still works with game consoles. I've tried changing the resolution and refresh rate on the TV, but nothing will work.

Please help! I will greatly appreciate it. :banghead:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The new drivers may require you to redo the graphics settings for HDMI.
Did you get the driver's from the laptop manufacture's site? 
Chipset manufacturer's drivers can have problems with OEM GPU's.
Was there a particular reason you upgraded the drivers?
You can do a System Restore to a time before you installed new drivers to get the old drivers back.


----------



## Hinesmdc (Sep 25, 2012)

I can't do a system restore, I don't have it set up. Already tried. I updated the drivers because they were version 168 (or something like that) and the current ones are 300+

I got the drivers from NVIDIA's website.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Newer drivers aren't always better. 
Windows automatically makes System Restore points. 
Try using the graphics drivers from the laptop manufacture's site for your exact unit.


----------



## Hinesmdc (Sep 25, 2012)

How do I find out my exact unit? It says "G60" on the monitor, but there are about 100 laptops with the name on HP's website.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

you can try rolling back the driver. the full model number of laptop should be on a sticker on bottom of laptop.


----------



## Hinesmdc (Sep 25, 2012)

I've tried rolling back, the option is grayed out.


----------



## Hinesmdc (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm currently downloading the driver from HP's website. It says it was published in 2009, so it could be the original driver that came with the PC. Hope this works. I'll post about what happens.

Sorry for the double post, and thank you both for your help.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome and best of luck.


----------



## Hinesmdc (Sep 25, 2012)

It worked! What a strange issue... but I'm very grateful for your advice, and so happy that it worked.

Thanks for your help! and again, sorry for the triple post. -_- not trying to spam this forum. I like it, and I'll continue posting here.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It's always best to get OEM PC/Laptop drivers from the manufacturer to insure compatibility.
Glad it worked out and you're welcome.


----------



## Hinesmdc (Sep 25, 2012)

On a side note, do you have any idea why the newer driver wouldn't work? Aren't updates supposed to _fix_ these issues?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

oem should always get driver from their site they could of modified the driver for that laptop. glad you got it sorted.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Hinesmdc said:


> On a side note, do you have any idea why the newer driver wouldn't work? Aren't updates supposed to _fix_ these issues?


OEM PC/laptops are designed to the retailers specs. The drivers for them are not always the same for the chipset manufacturer's retail version of the same chip.


----------

